# photography



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

call me boring but photography is one of my hobbies.....there is no better way of catching a moment than a good photo... as said by many..


_" I think a photography class should be a requirement in all educational programs because it makes you see the world rather than just look at it." _


_"A photograph is usually looked at - seldom looked into."_ 

A. Adams

so lets exchange our random photos 

random street in pindi (taken from my phone camera)










random kid in pak (phone camera)











depression










icey cold cola 










:happy:

-sadia


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

yaay photography, wait how do you upload pictures


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

You can either upload to a free upload service like ImageShack.us and then link to the image in your post or you can click on "Manage Attachments" when posting and upload the files to our server. 

We'd recommend you upload to a free service instead of our servers though if you can help it since having them hosted elsewhere will help us reduce our monthly bandwidth costs.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

hey use Free Image and Video Hosting - Photo Image Hosting Site : Photobucket.com ..it is the BAST..(best)


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

As I still dont know how to do it...

Imagenary pictures of *The Pyramids of Giza* taken last month by me.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

nice


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

here's a video I made my first year of college in cincinnati. It's the last of my photography compilations sadia! so I hope you enjoy it!!! It's me (curly hair) with my friend anum--I took most of the pictures minus the ones of me which she took--
so let me know what you think!
(audio lali puna : come on home, album scary world theory)


YouTube - Shbeena's Photography Compilations


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

hmm... my sister's soon to be wedding dress lol


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

wow that is soo beautiful!!!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

omg sh425 u look freakingly like my sister!!!in a good way of course! im jsu shcoked at how similar you look! n ur work was the shiz im gonna do sumthin like that


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

darn we cant edit our posts!..moderators sadia is not double posting intentionally, shabeena im seriously a fan of your work! ur compilation is deep!u should publish it..it'd go good as an advertisement for levis or something along those lines...


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

thank you! yeah I was really hardcore into photography but I haven't done any recent work. I think that in the near future I might pick it up again as a side hobby--did u notice the last picture of the video is my avatar hahaha


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

yea its wicked..u got some talent gal!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

i took this 2day....


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

i took this last nite #laugh


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

That's the biggest sabubu I've ever seen.


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

MastahRiz said:


> That's the biggest sabubu I've ever seen.


yes well..i try #rofl


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Sadie cried because I overlooked this amazing thread. Its aweeeeeeeeesomeeee! All Sadie's pictures are the best because she lets me take her camera on holidays with me- therefore I am an ardent supporter. Super-trooper.


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

*Photos From Junnat*

Well I am not really a photographer, but i enjoy taking pictures here and there...it's fun, good way to save your memories and moments and looking at something in a different perspective and just enjoying clicking! 
Here's a collection of my photos on Flickr: Photos from Junnat#grin


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

hey junnat ur works excellent..especially the blue flower photo..looks very really professional.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Woww, sadia's right, those are some pretty amazing pics junnat ! What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

Canon PowerShot SD600, Cool Na!


----------



## audacious (Aug 5, 2008)

Junnat said:


> Well I am not really a photographer, but i enjoy taking pictures here and there...it's fun, good way to save your memories and moments and looking at something in a different perspective and just enjoying clicking!
> Here's a collection of my photos on Flickr: Photos from Junnat#grin


GREAT#shocked #yes


----------



## Stranger (Jun 24, 2007)

Realy Nice Pics Junnat
Keep it up

i ll Share a few of my photos too


----------



## Stranger (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Stranger (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Stranger (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Stranger (Jun 24, 2007)

The above pics are of our College AYUB MEDICAL COLLEGE ABBOTTABAD.


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i bought 2 cows for qurbani.....tel me how they are.................i will be posting some photos


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

Maroon 5 concert.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

new RMC campus opened


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

Beautiful pics guys , I'll be posting some soon too ..
Keep it up #cool


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i would be posting smdc picts soon a really awsome college and 360 beds great hospital


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

New York city, November 2008


----------



## saim (Jan 5, 2009)

I LOVE NY...yaaaaaaaaayyyy


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

wowww what a city


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

​haha you can see the sky at least...i dont remember when i last saw it here..


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

some bird in the snow.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

soo cute


----------



## amara (Jan 29, 2009)

hi


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hi  what was this


----------



## Vagrant (Feb 3, 2009)

MastahRiz said:


> New York city, November 2008


Nice. There's something to love about aerial shots.
And, I was down there somewhere in Nov 08!!

Guys, good work, everyone.
For those of you who feel that things should be centered in a photograph, try using the rule of thirds. 
I promise, it will make a huge difference in the composition of your photos!


----------



## nalinda (Jan 5, 2007)

Sadia said:


> call me boring but photography is one of my hobbies.....there is no better way of catching a moment than a good photo... as said by many..
> 
> 
> _" I think a photography class should be a requirement in all educational programs because it makes you see the world rather than just look at it." _
> ...


gra8!


----------

